# Turbo growing up



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are some pictures of turbo 3 weeks to 5 months old. What a change and now in that awkward teenage stage


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

They grow so fast. Turbo is gorgeous!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Cute pup - I love his name! - and cute kids!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

My turbo-man! He is rotten!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG! Love his sweet face! You have a very handsome boy!


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Turbo's first boat ride


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Turbo is beautiful. He is surrounded with love.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Turbo is a doll and he seems to be living in doggy heaven with all that activity, water and love.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like Turbo is having fun.


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Turbo 5 1/2 months


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Turbo is beautiful, enjoyed all the fabulous pictures. He's one lucky boy to have such a great family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, he changes everyday and is looking more handsome by the day


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful series.


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Turbo 7 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Turbo 7 months


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Turbo 8 months


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very pretty kids (canine and human) you have there!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Great pictures of your family and dogs. I love Golden Retrievers (and Florida!).


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Kelly, he is looking good. Have you been practicing with him for the ring yet??


----------

